# Time Travel: 2019 IndyCar at Road America shot on a Canon SUPER 8 from 1968



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2019)

> Nick Shirrell had some fun at a recent IndyCar race, he decided to shoot some footage using a Canon Super 8 camera from 1968. It’s kind of cool seeing current events shot on this old hardware.
> *Technical information from the video:*
> 
> Camera: 1968 Canon 1218 Super 8
> Film: Kodak 50D & Kodak 200T



Continue reading...


----------



## Adelino (Aug 8, 2019)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2019)

+1 Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 8, 2019)

VERY well done....visuals, music and sound just like in the old days.

Lots of attention paid to detail, the graphics too!!

cayenne


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 8, 2019)

The vintage style narration totally nails it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2019)

Those old canon super 8's are still in demand, some even have sound. I was amazed to see that Super 8 film is still readily available made from existing types of film stock. 

Maybe I should dig thru my boxes and boxes of old movie cameras, I'm pretty sure that I've sold my old Canon cameras.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Aug 8, 2019)

Super cool and also quite weird when you spot something obviously modern!


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 9, 2019)

Reminded me of movie night at home back in the 60's!

Compared to what you get today, those old films and cameras had terrible IQ.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 9, 2019)

Funny to watch, thx for sharing. This video really demonstrates why image stabilization was originally invented for tele lenses


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 9, 2019)

Very timely. I was just there shooting IMSA last weekend. But with a C300.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 9, 2019)

Great atmosphere transported in that movie - similar to the old "original" Rollerball movie from 1975 especially the roller scater scenes with their commentators. They were made with 16mm cameras but I think with ISO 1000 film material hence the same "texture" of these movie sequences.

Is 4k really so important?


----------



## TAF (Aug 10, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Great atmosphere transported in that movie - similar to the old "original" Rollerball movie from 1975 especially the roller scater scenes with their commentators. They were made with 16mm cameras but I think with ISO 1000 film material hence the same "texture" of these movie sequences.
> 
> Is 4k really so important?




That is why I consider 102K iso on my 5D3 to be useable. It simply looks 'vintage'.


----------



## LDS (Aug 10, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was amazed to see that Super 8 film is still readily available made from existing types of film stock.



Kodak is somehow trying to keep its movie film business alive - and it was able to get some big titles shot on film, some directors like J.J. Abrams does like the look.

At the same time it made available again some Super 8 films - some schools find it useful to teach shooting on film with cheaper equipment, and some artists and enthusiasts like it for the retro look like in this movie. Just the first films made available were negative ones - Kodak does scan them but can't be projected directly. Now there's an Ektachrome film as well for a full retro experience.

Still AFAIK none of the new films has the magnetic strips for sound - it has to be recorded separately and synced. Just AFAIK the costs for development and scanning doesn't make this a really cheap option, just for the fun of re-using some old equipment you have. Yet I still have my late father's Nizo camera, and may be tempted to run some film through it...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 10, 2019)

I still have my 8mm projector that can edit audio. I bought a Chinon camera at the same time and it had lots of bells & whistles along with an incredible 6-72mm f1.8 zoom lens. The lens was hugh with a 72mm filter diameter. After editing the film, I would send in off to have a copy made.(no splices  ) I don't miss the days of splicing film!!!


----------



## Berowne (Aug 12, 2019)

When will we see the new Kodak Super 8 Camera?


----------



## Canon1966 (Aug 16, 2019)

I used to use my dad's Bell & Howell Super 8 camera back in the 1970's. It used to look like a pistol. Then we would get those 3" reels back from the lab and put them through the projector. I remember the sound of the projector as the film would pass through it. Those were nice times...Art doesn't have to be the latest technology. Thanks for sharing.


----------

